# Visavility offshore anyone??



## PHATBOYZ (Aug 21, 2014)

Looking to get out to do some spearfishing tomorrow. 3-10 miles out. Anyone been out? What's the vis like??


----------



## PHATBOYZ (Aug 21, 2014)

I realize I spelt visability wrong. My bad


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

It was pretty decent viz for us yesterday, but we were a bit further offshore.


----------

